
Ask HN: Laptop Recommendation? - ian0
Ive been using apples (MBP + MB air) for the past decade and i think now its time to bite the bullet and switch to a pc&#x2F;linux laptop. Don&#x27;t fancy trawling through crappy websites trying to get the lowdown on the current crop so thought id ask the community here. Anyone any suggestions?<p>- Used for regular office stuff, &quot;light&quot; programming &amp; games like factorio, freeciv<p>- Im a heavy, heavy user, 15 hrs a day<p>- All my laptops are covered in grime, frequently fall would need to be relatively well built<p>- I don&#x27;t care about weight but I do like nice looking laptop<p>- Prefer 15&#x27;&#x27; inch screen but can make do with 13&#x27;&#x27;<p>PS alternatively if anyone knows any decent online sources of info to help compare also much appreciated!
======
catacombs
You could try the ThinkPad X200 series. Those things are tanks and are made
for work. They're also made to be tinkered with, so you can most Linux/BSD
distributions on it. Finally, should anything happen to your computer --
battery dies, screen cracks, etc. -- you can easily find a replacement part on
eBay or elsewhere online.

~~~
ian0
Cheers - will check them out

